# Forum Forum Help Desk Introduce Yourself  Hills Heritage Hoist Clothesline - Bush replacement

## StefJ

HELP! Any ideas for a non-genuine replacement for the bush associated with the wind break on an old 1960's Heritage Hoist? Old bush is nowhere to be seen so don't know what it was made of originally. Replacement wind brake kit is currently not available from Masters (and may never will be).

----------


## Black Cat

Hi Stef, there are a couple of good threads in General Odds and Sods that show you the inner workings of the old-style Hills Hoist. I got two through Freecycle and scavenged the parts to make one good one. That may be your best bet in the long run. But if you look at the threads I mentioned you will at least know what you are looking for.

----------


## StefJ

Many thanks Black Cat - I've looked at all the threads and searched the internet to find what the bush actually looks like - but since the Hills site then redirects to Masters Hardware (owned by Woolworths and about defunct anyway), I can't buy the kit even if I wanted to!! But at $65 I'm not going there - so your scavenging idea seems the go - although I've emailed a couple of companies to check if they supply the bush separately. PS  I used a 50mm round galvanised washer to replace a rusted out stabiliser plug - total cost $1.

----------


## Black Cat

That's what I like to see. Freecycle is the source of many a great thing - are you a member of the Hobart group? If not let me know and I will see what I can do to find a link so you can join up. People (usually young hipsters in North Hobart) seem to get rid of them fairly often.

----------


## StefJ

Thanks for your assistance Black Cat - have searched Freecycle so shouldn't be an issue. Thanks again.

----------


## johnc

The early ones were a combination of galv steel and cast iron, I think it is a safe bet the bush was cast iron if the earlier type. Not sure when they started using alloy, in which case no idea.

----------


## noideerreno

Hi all. There is a great thread which I have been looking at for a while  as I have a non-functioning Hills that was installed in the early 70's - it is at the  top of a flight of stairs onto the lawn. The location is such that you  can garrotte yourself it you are not careful.  At present, the hoist  will not go up at all.  It is at the lowest point possible.  I had a  look on Hills website and some of the parts are only suitable for hoists  manufactured after 1980?  I am a little overwhelmed by the whole project and  the possibility of stuffing it up completely.  Have no real "muscle  available to assist with removing the rack, and doubt that I would be  able to twist it left and right to enable it to work its way out (refer  to post 15 by China in the thread I referred to earlier).  Any ideas on how heavy the rack  is?  Will try reading and looking a little longer before I attack the  project.  Would prefer to repair rather than replace - but it is rather dangerous as it is.  Attachment 112626

----------

